#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  thank god for linux.windows is a pile of shit

## ChiangMai noon

i don't often pop in to my windows partition anymore.

i sometimes do on a saturday or sunday night to listen to the football because try as i might i can't get BBC real player to work in ubuntu.

i have no idea what a virus manifests itself as but my windows shit thing is going blink blink blink..over and over and over.

i went to walk the dogs and it's still going blink blink blink.

blink for a second, colour for a jot etc...........


what a bolluk ache.

in the past i'd have had to call the computer bloke from work.

thankfully now, i have an operating system that doesn't go flakie.

what a pile of poo.

really.

----------


## Bung

I just got a new mac, way better than my old pc but I am finding out the hassle of some of the things I am used to don't work on macs. I'll get windows installed on it this week and run parallels. I was suprised to learn that onspeed won't work on macs with intel processors and my nokia software isn't supported (yet), I really need those two.

----------


## Lily

Are you pissed?

Sorry Bung, that was to CMN

----------


## ChiangMai noon

not pissed lily.

windows is wank.

that's the message from my house.

thank god i have an alternative.

ubuntu rocks.

----------


## Gerbil

^ TROLL  :Sad:

----------


## lom

Slow Sunday evening..

----------


## melvbot

> windows is wank.


I had to get something printed a few weeks ago so I went to the local internet cafe as I dont have a printer, I hope they dont understand English too well as I was muttering all sorts of swear words under my breath when trying to eject my USB memory stick and just getting the "cant be ejected" error all the while

*mutter* stupid fucking dumb c**ting pile of shit, why dont you just fucking work *mutter*

Its been so long since Ive used it regularly that it just frustrates me with everything I try and do. Its just a hassle for me to use it, I'll take my laptop next time and hook that up.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> ^ TROLL


fukking screen is blinking forever.

----------


## Gerbil

^ That nasty Ubuntu has obviously damaged your Windows partition.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

blink blik blink blink


what a waste of a fukking system.

nasty shit.
made me angry.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

lom.

my windows partition is blinking.

you the expert.

what can i do to stop it?

----------


## lom

You probably set your Win partition so smallish that there is no or limited  swap file space.
Give it back some space from Ubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## Wallalai

> thank god for linux.windows is a pile of shit


You should thank Linus Torvalds and the GNU guys, god has nothing to do with GNU/Linux.  :Smile: 

But you're right, even if the Linux distros are sometime a pain in the a**, at least it works. Mandriva 2009 on my laptop, not the best release but OK.

Since november I'm a Mac switcher, and it's by far the best OS I've had. My iMac is greaaaaaat.

----------


## Wallalai

> my windows partition is blinking.


Simply delete the partition, just a waste of harddisk space.

----------


## melvbot

What do you need the Win partition for Noony?

You could make a Win XP live CD and just use that instead.

----------


## Spin

> windows is a pile of shit


Remind us all, exactly how much you payed for the copy of windows that is installed on your machine? :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> i have an operating system that doesn't go flakie.


Great innit. Have had genuine windows on my 2 1/2 yr old laptop since day one and have never had one crash/problem. Not one. Bloody brilliant to have such a reliable OS that never fails you, eh.

----------


## Wallalai

> Remind us all, exactly how much you payed for the copy of windows that is installed on your machine?


Maybe 100 bahts ? But the guenine CD at ~ 3000 bahts shouldn't work better.  :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

If you don't know how to use a particular tool, do you bitch, moan & groan that the tool is fvcked up???  Or are you the tool???   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NickA

> If you don't know how to use a particular tool, do you bitch, moan & groan that the tool is fvcked up??? Or are you the tool???


What if someone gives you a free tool, that is better than the old tool that you bought and so you use the new free tool and say the old tool is shit, because it is shit?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I just got a new mac, way better than my old pc but I am finding out the hassle of some of the things I am used to don't work on macs. I'll get windows installed on it this week and run parallels. I was suprised to learn that onspeed won't work on macs with intel processors and my nokia software isn't supported (yet), I really need those two.


- What are you using OnSpeed for? Mostly to speed up downloads, or to give you a perceived speed increase of your internet access?

- Nokia has a Mac compatible software suite - grab it from here:

Nokia Multimedia Transfer 1.4 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker

(Versiontracker is your friend)

----------


## mrsquirrel

> What if someone gives you a free tool, that is better than the old tool that you bought and so you use the new free tool and say the old tool is shit, because it is shit?


but he doesn't know how to use it.

he never knew how to use windos either. 
he doesn't know how to use ubuntu.

only thing he does is clicks on firefox and clicks on a video to play it.


POWER USER CHIANGMAI NOON

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> If you don't know how to use a particular tool, do you bitch, moan & groan that the tool is fvcked up??? Or are you the tool???
> 
> 
> What if someone gives you a free tool, that is better than the old tool that you bought and so you use the new free tool and say the old tool is shit, because it is shit?


That dog has different fleas... I use both, so you're preaching to the choir... It's all about using the right tool for the job and understanding what it's doing when the little red light goes blink-blink-blink...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> he never knew how to use windos either


can't fukking use it if it's blinking on and off can I.?

it's broke.

----------


## baldrick

> my windows partition is blinking.  you the expert.  what can i do to stop it?


turn the monitor off you knob


install windows as a virtual machine under linux

nokia suite has sucked since its inception.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
how do i do that?

i still have quite a lot of unwatched movies, music and stuff in my windows partition.

can't access it through ubuntu either.

'can't mount new volume'...........

----------


## lom

> can't fukking use it if it's blinking on and off can I.?


What is blinking?
You started by saying that your partition blinked, something I never has come across before. How can a partition blink?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
windows is blinking.

won't boot right, just blinks really fast on and off rendering it unusable.

how can i stop it?

i'd like to get in there to transfer some stuff but can't access it through ubuntu because it wasn't shut down properly, means i can't mount new volume.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i tried booting into windows twice last night.

it goes through the boot process about 5 times quicker than normal.

seems to by pass a few of the steps but all the while the thing is blinking on and off, maybe a second on, a second off but sometimes more.

i think it's broken.

----------


## lom

Your monitor is blinking when you boot windows?
How far into booting do you get?

Or are you talking about the harddisk LED blinking?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
the monitor.

blinking furiously, goes all the way through the boot process, through the welcome screen and then shows my desktop, no progress after that, just continues to blink.

i let it go about 10 minutes both times before shutting it down with the big switch cos i have no control over the mouse or anything.

----------


## Muadib

Sounds like Windows doesn't like your video driver for some reason... Boot up in Safe Mode and check you video driver properties... 

Here you go...

A description of the Safe Mode Boot options in Windows XP

----------


## lom

Most likely a corrupted windows partition/windows driver.
You'll have to find a tool to repair it from within Ubuntu.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
i haven't changed anything though.

had the same drivers in it for years and years.

will give it a go though, thnks.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> You'll have to find a tool to repair it from within Ubuntu.


what tool, what corruption?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

can't i just get rid of windows?

somehow make it all ubuntu without accessing it and without losing the movies and music i have on there??

----------


## lom

> i haven't changed anything though.


Of course not, they all say so  :Smile: 

Safe boot mode is a possibility but I guess you have a bad sector in that partition so you'll prolly need a Ubuntu Disc Doctor program that can work on win partitions.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> but I guess you have a bad sector in that partition so you'll prolly need a Ubuntu Disc Doctor program that can work on win partitions.


this sounds like a ballsache.

wonder if Frankie is busy today?

----------


## mrsquirrel

Why can you not access your windows parition from Ubuntu?

Easy enough to mount and write to an NTFS drive i n Linux.

Why don't you do that CMN. Or are you too noooooooooooooooooooooooooooob?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
can't mount when windows wasn't shut down right.

fact.

Windows partition. You may have ntfs-3g installed already. Open up a CLI (Applications-> Accessories-> Terminal) and type:

sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfsprogs

Now we have what we’ll need to work in the NTFS partition that contains your Windows install.

Next, we’ll have to determine which partition that is and then mount it so we can work in it.

sudo fdisk -l

That command will list all of the available partitions on your hard drive(s). You’re looking for the one that says NTFS. It may look something like

/dev/sda2 1 9327 74919096 83 NTFS

If you have multiple NTFS partitions it’s a good idea to start with the first one. We’ll go through mounting them and you won’t do any harm in looking around. If you can’t find the directories needed in your first NTFS partition, try the next one. In this tutorial, we’ll use /dev/sda2. Remember to change this to correspond with what actually exists on your system.

So, we know what we want to mount (or have a good idea) so let’s get that partition mounted.

First let’s make a directory where it can sit.

sudo mkdir /media/windows

Now let’s mount it and make it read/write so we can modify it.

sudo mount ntfs-3g -o rw /dev/sda2 /media/windows

Change ‘sda2‘ to reflect your hard drive. If this generates an error message, you may have to force the mount with:

sudo mount nfts-3g -o force,rw /dev/sda2 /media/windows

Now you should be able to change directory into your windows partition.

cd /media/windows

That’s the root of your drive. Lets go to where the files you’ll need to replace are.

cd WINDOWS/system32/config

There are five files you’re going to need to pull from your restore point and plonk down here. First though, let’s back up the original files, even if they’re corrupt. Better safe than sorry.

cp default default.bak
cp SAM SAM.bak
cp system system.bak
cp software software.bak
cp security security.bak

Now you have your backup. Next we’re going to overwrite the corrupted files with ones from your last restore point.

cd ‘/media/windows/WINDOWS/System Volume Information’

Now let’s take a quick look.

ls -las

you should see at least one directory that starts with ‘_restore’ and then some random characters. Change directories into that.

cd _restore*

Now another ls to find the restore point directory with the latest date.

ls -las

Look for the most recent directory that is similar to RP123 – it will be different on your machine. Lets move into that directory

cd RP123

Now into the snapshot directory

cd snapshot

If you want to take a look around, do an ‘ls‘ to see what’s there. We’re going to copy those five files we made backups of back to their appropriate place.

cp _REGISTRY_USER_.DEFAULT /media/windows/WINDOWS/system32/config/default
cp _REGISTRY_MACHINE_SECURITY /media/windows/WINDOWS/system32/config/security
cp _REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE /media/windows/WINDOWS/system32/config/software
cp _REGISTRY_MACHINE_SYSTEM /media/windows/WINDOWS/system32/config/system
cp _REGISTRY_MACHINE_SAM /media/windows/WINDOWS/system32/config/SAM

Now that you’ve copied these, let’s tell windows to to force a file system consistency check.

sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2

It’s time to boot into your Windows partition and see if we’ve fixed the problem. So restart and select Windows from your boot loader menu. When it first starts up, you should get a blue screen telling you that you’ll need to run a file system consistency check. Let it do it, and reboot again. Hopefully you’ll be back into your Windows install!


*fukkkinellll.*

----------


## Muadib

.......

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> until you can figure out what's up with the driver for your vid card


are you sure that's what it is?

----------


## lom

> this sounds like a ballsache.  wonder if Frankie is busy today?


Yeah, you'll need his help.
I googled disk doctor software for you since I know you have problems with googling :Smile: 

Anyway, there's a whole bunch of Disc Doctoring programs for Windows and many of them can repair Linux Ext2, Ext3, and Reiser file systems in addition to FAT and NTFS.

There is even a few Disc Doctor programs for Linux but I couldn't find anyone
that would repair a FAT or NTFS partition.

Reminds me of why I prefer to run Windows instead of Linux.. :Sad:

----------


## mrsquirrel

There is a program to fix a mount if it's not unmounted.

Google it

You could always use the Ubuntu forum.

----------


## Muadib

^^^ Whacked my post as I saw your last response about restoring... 

If your monitor is flashing when you attempt to boot to the Windows partition, then yes, there's something screwed with the video driver... Boot in Safe Mode, reset with video driver to 800 X 600 - 16 color and it should work... Reboot in normal Windows mode and diagnose the driver problem...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> There is a program to fix a mount if it's not unmounted.


it's not mounted.
told you that already.

can't mount the bastard.

maybe if i do safe mode, i can at least shut windows down properly and mount it again.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

can i do a windose system restore in safe mode?

would that work?

----------


## mrsquirrel

There is a program that fixes ntfs drives if they weren't shut down

Or

you can use a force command to ignore the check to mount it.

of course you could go read the forums over at ubuntu

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
ubuntu forums are hard to understand.

----------


## mrsquirrel

NTFS-3g: fail to mount NTFS partition. - Ubuntu Forums

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> There is a program that fixes ntfs drives if they weren't shut down


do you have a link?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

thanks........... :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

> ^ ubuntu forums are hard to understand.


it's much better than windows isn't it, so easy to use.

click firefox click movie

You are a noob.

not a newbie but a noob, CMN. Learn to use your operating system

----------


## ChiangMai noon

actually, that link doesn't help.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> it's much better than windows isn't it, so easy to use.


well yes, it is.

at least it fukking works.

----------


## mrsquirrel

http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=56004857

hundreds of threads on the ubuntu forums

Fucking hundreds of them

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> hundreds of threads on the ubuntu forums


that's the problem.

i only want one.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> well yes, it is.  at least it fukking works.


It obviously doesn't work since you can't mount your NTFS parition.

----------


## lom

> If your monitor is flashing when you attempt to boot to the Windows partition, then yes, there's something screwed with the video driver


Not necessarily, Windows normally does a a blink or two during the boot process
while it is loading drivers.
It is not only loading of the video driver that creates a blink, you'll get one when loading the desktop among others.
So it can be any driver/program loaded during boot that causes his blinks.
Most likely Windows is continously trying to load something which fails.
Since the Windows partition was not shut down properly it is prolly a file system corruption.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

can i boot in safe mode and do a system restore and will that work?

----------


## mrsquirrel

Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] Unable to mount NTFS, tried force mount

Hiren and Pankaj's Homepage Â» www.hiren.info

[ubuntu] Unable to mount NTFS, tried force mount - Ubuntu Forums

TestDisk - CGSecurity

All that info an information about utilities too fix your disk there in one thread.


I don't know why anybody tries to help you when you don't try to help yourself.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Since the Windows partition was not shut down properly it is prolly a file system corruption.


actually, couple of days ago, came into the computer room in the morning and the dog had got in and pulled the plug out.

when i tried to boot, i was getting some message about voltage and the monitor wouldn't turn on at all.....

i fucked around a bit and hit a few things and replugged everything in and then it worked.

maybe something happened then??

----------


## lom

> I don't know why anybody tries to help you when you don't try to help yourself.


Especially since there aren't any greens to be had for it  :mid: 

Hiren's boot CD with repair utilities is a good tool..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I don't know why anybody tries to help you when you don't try to help yourself.



i'm trying to help myself by doing this thread.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> Hiren's boot CD with repair utilities is a good tool..


A tool for our resident _tool_

----------


## ChiangMai noon

If i were you i would get myself a copy of hirens bootcd.. 
--> Hiren and Pankaj's Homepage Â» www.hiren.info

Then boot up in Mini xp or mini 95 or maybe just fix the system with other utilities..




what's mini xp or mini 95?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> actually, couple of days ago, came into the computer room in the morning and the dog had got in and pulled the plug out. 
> when i tried to boot, i was getting some message about voltage and the monitor wouldn't turn on at all..... 
> i fucked around a bit and hit a few things and replugged everything in and then it worked. 
> maybe something happened then??


?????????????????????????????????

----------


## mrsquirrel

> i'm trying to help myself by doing this thread.


No your not.

Your wanting somebody to give you the answer. That is not helping yourself. 

Already shown that there are hundreds of threads with people with the same problem and yet you can't be bothered to sit and read through them to see if your problem has been fixed or arisen with others.

You're a leech. ubuntu is about the community. People helping each other and learning how to use the software. Why is has such a huge forum with nearly every answer you could need.

As I said - noob - a person who is new and refuses to help themselves.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
it's good for people with similar problems to see a thread of this kind.

good for the forum and good for the posters.

----------


## lom

So did you fiddle with the monitor video cable at that time?
Are the connectors ok, all pins intact?

Windows may be in a state where it is trying to detect what kind of monitor you have but can't do it since a pin is broken..

----------


## mrsquirrel

^

So why don't you solve your problem, by reading the relevant threads and then posting the solution here?

That would be more beneficial for the forum and yourself

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> So did you fiddle with the monitor video cable at that time?


pulled all the conectors out.

fiddled with the ram sticks and other bit inside the box too.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> So why don't you solve your problem, by reading the relevant threads and then posting the solution here?


just done a search on the forums for corrupt windows drivers.

none of the threads are the same as my problem.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> Windows may be in a state where it is trying to detect what kind of monitor you have but can't do it since a pin is broken..


Or bent and shorting out against another pin.

I believe it is working under Ubuntu though which is using the same monitor. Or does he now have a whole separate computer?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> just done a search on the forums for corrupt windows drivers.


What corrupt windows driver? What has that got to do with mounting your NTFS drive to access it so you don't have to boot into windows?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
that's the thing.

how could the monitor be working with ubuntu and not with windose?

seems a logical question.

----------


## lom

Remove your video cable and check the connector pins.
Open your computer and once again fiddle with all connectors and cards.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> What corrupt windows driver?


the corrupt driver that lom said i had.

i want to fix windows partition, not just access it through ubuntu.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Remove your video cable and check the connector pins.


which one is the video cable?

surasak used to do pictures..

----------


## lom

> I believe it is working under Ubuntu though which is using the same monitor


Yes, but a different video driver. I don't know if Ubuntu does an auto detect of monitors and tries to load a monitor driver.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> which one is the video cable?


TROLL




> I don't know if Ubuntu does an auto detect of monitors and tries to load a monitor driver.


Sure it does of some sort because there is a way to force it to take a different resolution if it messes up, but it might detecting the video card.

----------


## lom

> which one is the video cable?


The one between your computers graphic card and your monitor.
Usually grey, around 10 mm in diameter, 1.5m long , with same type connector in both ends having 15 pins in the connectors.





> surasak used to do pictures..


Everything was better previously..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> TROLL


no.

does that mean my monitor cable?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

right.

i'm going to switch it off and fiddle a bit.

will be back soon i hope.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> right.  i'm going to switch it off and fiddle a bit.  will be back soon i hope.


We hope not

----------


## lom

^He'll be back. If for nothing else just to push the thread up to a century.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

ok, things are looking up.

i unplugged and re connected everything and even though windows doesn't work and is flashing as furiously as ever, . i managed to control the mouse enough between the flashes to shut it down, restart and boot into ubuntu.

i have managed to mount my windows folders succesfully.

might try the safe mode option later.

----------


## lom

> i haven't changed anything though.





> i fucked around a bit and hit a few things and replugged everything in


 :trainwreck:

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by mrsquirrel
> 
> There is a program that fixes ntfs drives if they weren't shut down
> 
> 
> do you have a link?



No link needed... 

Boot to safe mode

Click Start / Run and type cmd in the textbox & press enter

A command window will open... 

Type   chkdsk /f and enter

This will schedule a Check Disk process for the next time the system start... This will fix the issues with the system not being shut down properly...

Restart windows and let it fix the file system... 

Shut down windows.

start ubuntu and mount the ntfs volume...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Boot to safe mode 
> Click Start / Run and type cmd in the textbox & press enter 
> A command window will open...  
> Type   chkdsk /f and enter 
> This will schedule a Check Disk process for the next time the system start... This will fix the issues with the system not being shut down properly... 
> Restart windows and let it fix the file system...  
> Shut down windows.


i'll do this later thanks.

for now, i'm satisfied that i can access my windows bits.

scared, i won't be able to do it again.

----------


## lom

> for now, i'm satisfied that i can access my windows bits.


You can?
A bit of feedback/confession is expected..

----------


## baldrick

it sounds like a bad power PEBKAC connection 

what you need to do CMN is plug the power lead into the wall and then lick the other end until you achieve our desired result

 :cmn:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> it sounds like a bad power PEBKAC connection


i was getting that odd message before, like i said, i could only hear the word voltage when i tried to boot.

is it a power supply problem per chance?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> A bit of feedback/confession is expected..


i already said how i did it.

managed to click on shutdown between the blinks.

wasn't easy, believe me.

----------


## lom

> wasn't easy, believe me.


I almost do :Smile: 
Now is the time to invest in an external drive for backup purposes.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Now is the time to invest in an external drive for backup purposes.


i have several

they are very full.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> i already said how i did it.


That is how you mounted it to access it in Ubuntu?

This is the very reason that people shouldn't help you.

You are a knobber.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> This is the very reason that people shouldn't help you.


WTF???

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> That is how you mounted it to access it in Ubuntu.


yes, what's wrong with that?

i don't understand why you are so vexed.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Vexed in that you haven't made any attempt to talk about what you did.

You wiggled a couple of cables, clicked the mouse and your drive was magically mounted in Ubuntu.

Did you use any commands or programs to aid in this mounting?

You said this thread would help others. 

How?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Vexed in that you haven't made any attempt to talk about what you did.


i told you twice.

windows is still flashing on and off like a fukker.

i managed however, between the flashes to get my mouse over the shutdown menu and turn it off tidily.

windows still doesn't work, but i can at least mount the windows stuff.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> but i can at least mount the windows stuff.


How? What did you do?

you couldn't mount it before.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
_
sigh......._

if windows isn't shut down properly, you can't mount it in ubuntu.
FACT.

i managed to switch windows down properly, now i can mount it.

that's it.;.....

----------


## mrsquirrel

So your ubuntu is automatically mounting it with no help from you.

Turn it on and it's there. Waiting for you?

is that correct?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> if windows isn't shut down properly, you can't mount it in ubuntu. FACT.


Wrong.

Fact

You can force mount and NTFS partition that hasn't been shut down properly. As mentioned on page 2 of this thread.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> So your ubuntu is automatically mounting it with no help from you.


no.

i go to my places folder and click on _new volume_ where all my media files live and it mounts.

want a screenshot?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Wrong.
> 
> Fact


not wrong.

*I* can't mount if i don't switch windows down properly.

FACT.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> want a screenshot?


We are getting somewhere now.

Put some effort in

----------


## mrsquirrel

> not wrong.  I can't mount if i don't switch windows down properly.  FACT.


Wrong




> Rationale
>    I work in IT and choose ubuntu live cds to do windows data recovery from. However when a drive hasn't been cleanly shutdown on NTFS, nautilus wont open it, it just gives a message saying type this very long command 'mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdx# /some/folder/that/doesn't/exist -o force'. And you have to go and type it in the command line and create a directory. Why can't they make a button in that message box that asks your root password and does it for you? Or just say 'unclean shutdown detected. force mount? [yes] [no]'. 
> The average user doesn't know about journaling and log files on partitions. 
>  Tags:   	dirty mount ntfs 
> 
> 
> 
> *45* 
> votes     50 1 5         
> ...

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ as said originally 

there are tools to fix it in ubuntu.

there are ways to force it to mount with out doing the correct shut down check.

----------


## mrsquirrel

I was transferring files via a USB portable drive (NTFS format). Unfortunately when I plugged it into Ubuntu it said:

"$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)        

Failed to mount /dev/yadayada    

Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly."

But I found an easy solution via "http://linuxevangelist.blogspot.com/2008/07/fixing-ntfs-mount-error-in-gnulinux.html"

After you follow the instructions, you just unplug the USB, and plug in back in and voila! its reads perfectly!

(This is a follow up from an archived thread which asked for feedback but unfortunately the user did not so I'm writing to say it works!)

Or you can just force the mount with the included command, which i'll repeat here:
sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/portable -o force

Replace /dev/sda1 with whatever the heck you want to mount, and /media/portable with whatever the mount point is.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

...............

----------


## ChiangMai noon

fukking google search......................... :Sad:

----------


## Gerbil

^ worrying search in that screenshot  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^

worrying results.

give it a go.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

that's only one problem solved.

shoud i do another thread about the windows problem or leave it here?

i obviously can't burn stuff mounted on my windows system via ubuntu, so what ae my options?

i would like to get everything off there, then totally dispose of windows and make my whole computer ubuntu.

sod the dual boot.

i only ever need windows for 2 hours on a saturday evening.

----------


## lom

> shoud i do another thread about the windows problem or leave it here?  i obviously can't burn stuff mounted on my windows system via ubuntu, so what ae my options?


Do you consider it to be a Windows problem that your Ubuntu burner program can't burn files from the Win partition?

Copy a movie from the Win partition into the Ubuntu partition.
Burn the movie.
Remove it from the Ubuntu partition.
Repeat for each movie.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
it will take too long.

i have already written off that solution.

----------


## lom

> it will take too long.


Your computer dealer can supply you with an external drive that isn't full.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Your computer dealer can supply you with an external drive that isn't full.


i might go this route.

ones i have aren't that great though.

hard drives stuck into some flims external casing.

get very hot, very quick.

what type would you recommend?

----------


## mrsquirrel

You can't burn movies from your win partition in Ubuntu? How is that possible? Are the movies in .avi format or compressed? 

Surely if your Ubuntu setup is reading your NTFS drives then it is capable of burning the files to DVD by reading. 

I never had any problems doing that with my Nix setup

I don't think you are ready for a computer yet CMN.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> You can't burn movies from your win partition in Ubuntu?


impossible to do.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i use K3B to burn.

when i click on open file, it won't allow me to open files that live in New Volume, only files that live in the ubuntu system.

tell me how i can make it work.

----------


## lom

A brand name, Seagate or Western Digital external cabinet + disk.
I have an old Maxtor OneTouch (now Seagate) that has never failed on me.

Alternatively, go for a Network Attached Storage (NAS) cabinet without disks and buy the disks separately. Easy to upgrade into bigger disks when the need arises.

Some cabinets has a combo of USB and Ethernet.
I have a FreeCom 250 Gb of that kind which I bought during travel when the laptop disk became full.
Works well on USB but drops the Ethernet connection during copy of huge files. :Sad: 

Buffalo is another good brand for external cabinets or NAS.
Lacie is yet another.
Google them and see what suits you

----------


## ChiangMai noon

what sort of price range?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> tell me how i can make it work.


No.

Look it up on the forums.

A 1TB disk in the UK from maxtor - USB setup is around 90 quid.

----------


## britmaveric

Hmmm never had any issues with Windows... must be the operator.  :Wink:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> A 1TB disk in the UK from maxtor - USB setup is around 90 quid.


i don't need a terabyte.

200 odd gigs would be fine.

i know which hard drives are good, i want to know what casing i should lop them into.

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ It comes with a case - hence the USB setup.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

is it one of those nice black cases with a fan inside?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> s it one of those nice black cases with a fan inside?


google it

----------


## lom

Example:

login.co.th - WD My Book™ Essential Edition™ External Hard Drive 1TB, USB 2.0 - Thailand

and don't be a fool and buy a 200GB. You will *always* need more storage.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
how much is that one?

----------


## lom

Combo from Buffalo:

login.co.th - Buffalo 1.0TB DriveStation ExternalUSB 2.0 SATA Hard Drive with LAN interfaces - Thailand

----------


## mrsquirrel

LaCie Ethernet Disk mini NAS ( 301369U ) - PCUniverse.com

----------


## lom

> how much is that one?


Just visit the link, the price is there.  :Sad:

----------


## mrsquirrel

> and don't be a fool and buy a 200GB.


He won't listen

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i rarely hit links.

why can't you just tell me the price?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> i rarely hit links.  why can't you just tell me the price?


*COCK!*

----------


## lom

> i rarely hit links.  why can't you just tell me the price?


Because I rarely tell prices. Why can't you hit the link?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

blimey.

i was only joking.

knew you'd both get all funny.

----------


## lom

> knew you'd both get all funny.


Not at all, I only returned your serve.
Now try a stop ball..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
you got funny.

i know you did.

you also know i lubb you as PC expert.

you are the only one on here that has the patience to deal with me and other luddites..

i appreciate it.
frankie gave up eons ago and quirrel is just unpleasant.

----------


## lom

:fire:  :bigbike:

----------


## mrsquirrel

> quirrel is just unpleasant.


Not at all, but if you won't try yourself then you deserve to be picked on

----------


## Butterfly

> COCK!


I second that, DOUBLE COCK !!!

we all know that Windows are 100 times better than any Linux distro or Mac when it comes to Desktop computing,

this is obviously a shameful troll thread by that clueless tard CMN,

----------


## ChiangMai noon

my windows blinks.

----------


## Butterfly

what does that mean ? how can it blink ? please explain

----------


## ChiangMai noon

read the thread.

----------


## baldrick

> my windows blinks.


are you sure it is not your mind ?

----------


## Butterfly

> read the thread.


no thank you,

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> no thank you,


in which case, refrain from comment.

----------


## Butterfly

^ it doesn't stop you though at least in other people threads  :Smile: 

so explain again, in simple words, how does it blink ? or are you talking crap again ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

the monitor flashes on and off, on and off constantly.

----------


## baldrick

boot in safe mode like you were told to and re install the graphics card driver

F5 or F8 as you are booting will get you to the options to boot in safe mode

though you might also want to beat the side of your head repeatedly just in case it is a loose connection causing your problem

----------


## Butterfly

> the monitor flashes on and off, on and off constantly.


ah ok so you have a monitor problem, how is that related to Windows ?

----------


## Spin

^ brilliant deduction Sherlock, all we have to do now is figure out why the monitor works perfectly under ubuntu and everybody can enjoy boat drinks.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

no.

all you have to do is piddle off to the temple threads where people are earnest.

----------


## Butterfly

^^ shut up, how do we know it doesn't blink under Ubuntu, maybe his screensaver or desktop background is different

----------


## NickA

The funny thing is, I've been to CMN's house and he's got a Mac :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> ^^ shut up, how do we know it doesn't blink under Ubuntu


 :rofl:  To save yourself from making a cock out of yourself, go back and actually read the thread. NO, in fact dont bother because it will confuse you. 

Hint: cmn already stated that the monitor doesnt blink under Ubuntu.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> boot in safe mode like you were told to and re install the graphics card driver


Here lies the problem

----------


## Butterfly

CMN should try to change his desktop background first, the blinking is typical of CRT monitors about to fail and it's often revealed when certain images are being displayed

the video driver thing is not always the standard solution,

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
i t blinks throughtout the boot process and welcome screen too.

----------


## Butterfly

then it's not a driver problem, it's your CRT monitor fucked, the colors displayed under Windows might be more rich, hence the blinking

the so-called experts of this thread were misguided again, updating your video driver didn't change a thing,

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i think i'll get a new monitor

----------


## Butterfly

^ your video driver refresh rate under Windows was probably higher than under Ubuntu, which revealed the blinking when rich colors were displayed,

with a lower refresh rate, and a more sober and darker desktop background, the blinking disappear

----------


## mrsquirrel

> the so-called experts of this thread were misguided again, updating your video driver didn't change a thing,


The experts of the thread were given CMN's half assed information from my monitor is blinking, to the dog pulled out all the cables, to a low voltage warning.

Of course he blamed windows for it all since he is a noob. Just wait until he gets a Mac. God help us then

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i gave a thorough explanation of the problem.

----------


## Butterfly

> Of course he blamed windows for it all since he is a noob. Just wait until he gets a Mac. God help us then


he should buy a Mac, it would be hilarious. He thinks Windows is a bitch, try OSX and go mad. I am going to switch my Mac-mini to Linux as this OSX is a total disaster, completely unreliable, the User Interface, despite being very pretty, is completely useless.

----------


## Butterfly

> my monitor is blinking, to the dog pulled out all the cables, to a low voltage warning.






> i gave a thorough explanation of the problem.


Guess I didn't miss much by not reading the thread,

----------


## ChiangMai noon

apart from my very concise explanation of the problem.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> i gave a thorough explanation of the problem.


WRONG

FACT

You didn't make a mention of the dog incidence or the low voltage until later. You made out that windows was the problem which was misleading.

FACT

 This is an arse

 This is an elbow

You don't know the difference.

I suspect that in a couple of years you will be keeping Koi Carp, Goldfish, in your pond and having hissy fits when people point out they aren't goldfish.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

thanks squizz.

still not completely buying into the idea this isn't a windows issue.

what if i buy a new monitor and it continues to blink?

----------


## Butterfly

^^^ I will take your word for it  :Smile: 

so what kind of monitor are you going to buy ? Tesco has nice Samsung 19'' for 5,000 THB




> what if i buy a new monitor and it continues to blink?


Open a new thread about it  :Smile: 




> I suspect that in a couple of years you will be keeping Koi Carp, Goldfish, in your pond and having hissy fits when people point out they aren't goldfish.


a bit harsh  :rofl:

----------


## mrsquirrel

This was post #62 when you mentioned this




> Quote: Originally Posted by lom Since the Windows partition was not shut down properly it is prolly a file system corruption. actually, couple of days ago, came into the computer room in the morning and the dog had got in and pulled the plug out.





> when i tried to boot, i was getting some message about voltage and the monitor wouldn't turn on at all.....





> i fucked around a bit and hit a few things and replugged everything in and then it worked.





> maybe something happened then??

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
what's wrong with any of that?

----------


## mrsquirrel

Before Post #62 this is the info we had

First it's a virus



> i have no idea what a virus manifests itself as but my windows shit thing is going blink blink blink..over and over and over.






> fukking screen is blinking forever.





> blink blik blink blink


No idea what this meant



> my windows partition is blinking.






> can't fukking use it if it's blinking on and off can I.?


Now it's just broke



> it's broke.





> windows is blinking.





> won't boot right, just blinks really fast on and off rendering it unusable.


We are led to believe here it's not booting




> i tried booting into windows twice last night.





> it goes through the boot process about 5 times quicker than normal.


Yet




> seems to by pass a few of the steps but all the while the thing is blinking on and off, maybe a second on, a second off but sometimes more.



here we are told it boots ok




> the monitor.





> blinking furiously, goes all the way through the boot process, through the welcome screen and then shows my desktop, no progress after that, just continues to blink.

----------


## mrsquirrel

It's like going to the doctor and telling him that you are crapping blood. He starts to diagnose you. Looks up yoour arse to see what is what. After 62 minutes you tell him you ate some broken glass the night before and does eh think that might be the problem.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> here we are told it boots ok


well it does and it doesn't.

it boots but it's unusable owing to the furious blinking.

i think i made that perfectly clear.

----------


## lom

> what if i buy a new monitor and it continues to blink?


It will continue to blink but you've at least proven them wrong.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
do you think it won't stop blinking then?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> it boots but it's unusable owing to the furious blinking.


As I said before Arse Elbow and of course COCK!

----------


## melvbot

> I am going to switch my Mac-mini to Linux as this OSX is a total disaster, completely unreliable, the User Interface, despite being very pretty, is completely useless.


Hee, hee! Why dont you just put a copy of Vista or XP on it? Then you can be right back to what I suggested you do, buy a mini PC case and custom build it for a media centre. 
How does that saying about bad workmen and tools go?
 ::doglol::

----------


## Butterfly

classic CMN : :St George:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

it could be equally described as a flashing.

----------


## Butterfly

> Hee, hee! Why dont you just put a copy of Vista or XP on it? Then you can be right back to what I suggested you do, buy a mini PC case and custom build it for a media centre.


the mini-PC case are ugly, I needed something nice and stylish, and that's what Macs do, they are gay and stylish, my kind of things. Windows XP or Vista is too heavy and take too much space, I want a small footprint. Thinking about putting everything on a LIVE CD with a Linux distro, so I can use all the HD for movie storage

----------


## Butterfly

> It will continue to blink but you've at least proven them wrong.


FACTS: I cracked the case, you didn't, NEXT !!!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

if i search for _monitor works in ubuntu, but blinks with windows_ i get precisely zero results.

----------


## Butterfly

Try harder next time,

google ""monitor blinks"




> My monitor (Packard Bell 1512SL) has worked fine for more than a year, but has of late, started to blink on & off (not all the time thought), no changes to mention, just it's annoying and I wonder if its worth repairing (if possible) or best to get a new monitor, (want to get new 17" or better) , but money is an issue now. Any ideas as to what may cause this blinking? Can go days without a problem, but once it starts, can only shut monitor off for awhile and hope it works fine after turning it on (usually does!). Thanks for any advice you can provide.





> Flyback arcing ? Snapping sound ? The blinking is the circuit misbehaving because of overload. Purely a monitor problem.
> A workaround you can try, is reducing either the refresh rate or the resolution (any stuff that affects the horizontal and
> vertical frequencies). A trivial change like that, stopped the snapping on my old monitor. And I did eventually find a
> burn mark around the flyback. But you don't repair burn marks, as the carbon trail left tends to be permanent, and
> is there the next time the thing wants to break down and arc.
> 
> My monitor was damaged during a lightning storm, and the snapping started just after that, about every half hour or so. I ran it for another two years, at a reduced resolution, before replacing with an LCD.
> 
> The time for the surge suppressor, is before it happens.





> The monitor is probably in the process of failing.

----------


## lom

> FACTS: I cracked the case, you didn't, NEXT !!!


STOP trolling in a serious computer support thread.
Go back and play with your kno^H^H^H  Mac.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^

that scenrio isn't the same as mine.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> that scenrio isn't the same as mine.


Yes it is.

Exactly the same.

Acting like a luddite just to his the 200 post mark is unbecoming.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> y ideas as to what may cause this blinking? Can go days without a problem, but once it starts, can only shut monitor off for awhile and hope it works fine after turning it on (usually does!). Thanks for any advice you can provide.


different.

his works usually.

mine doesn't, ever.

----------


## Butterfly

> STOP trolling in a serious computer support thread.


CMN in a serious computer thread ? right  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ Have you tried lowering the resolution in windows to try it

Have you started windows in Safe Mode yet? Which runs at the lowest monitor settings.

I bet you your VFR that you haven't gone into safe mode yet.

----------


## Butterfly

> that scenrio isn't the same as mine.


You must have missed that one,




> The blinking is the circuit misbehaving because of overload. Purely a monitor problem.
> A workaround you can try, is reducing either the refresh rate or the resolution (any stuff that affects the horizontal and
> vertical frequencies). A trivial change like that, stopped the snapping on my old monitor. And I did eventually find a
> burn mark around the flyback. But you don't repair burn marks, as the carbon trail left tends to be permanent, and
> is there the next time the thing wants to break down and arc.
> 
> My monitor was damaged during a lightning storm, and the snapping started just after that, about every half hour or so. I ran it for another two years, at a reduced resolution, before replacing with an LCD.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Oh look we are nearly there

----------


## ChiangMai noon

how do i change the resolution in safe mode?

----------


## mrsquirrel

Almost at a double century on another of the noonsters inane nonsense threads

----------


## mrsquirrel

You haven't even been into safemode

You don't listen 

you are an ignoramus

nothing more

it's been said time and time again on this thread that you should go into safe mode. instructions have been given.


COCK




> how do i change the resolution in safe mode?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Almost at a double century on another of the noonsters inane nonsense threads


yes, and i still don't have my answer.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> You haven't even been into safemode


i will if you tell me how to change the monitor resolution when i get there.

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ You don't need to.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i mean, i wan to change the resolution for the normal mode from within safe mode.

i'm fully aware that safe mode runs at a low resolution.

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> that scenrio isn't the same as mine.
> 
> 
> You must have missed that one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overload? To much of green colour?  :rofl: 
Don't believe everything you read on an internet forum Butterfly.
That explanation is a piss poor guess from someone who doesn't know electronics.

----------


## Butterfly

> yes, and i still don't have my answer.


yes you do, buy a new monitor, LCD this time




> ^ You don't need to.


He might actually, different refresh rate change might also be an option he will need to investigate. He could also do it in normal mode, without going through safe mode.




> That explanation is a piss poor guess from someone who doesn't know electronics.


His explanation was poor, neverless he is right on the workaround and the cause of the blinks, the monitor is still failing. 

You couldn't even crack that simple monitor case, I did. NEXT !!!  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> He could also do it in normal mode, without going through safe mode.


no i can't.

the fukking thing flashes constantly.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> i'm fully aware that safe mode runs at a low resolution.


So does that mean your monitor doesn't blink in safe mode then?

----------


## Butterfly

^^ F8, safe mode

or a new monitor, it's that simple




> So does that mean your monitor doesn't blink in safe mode then?


it would seem so  :mid:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> So does that mean your monitor doesn't blink in safe mode then?


i don't know.

haven't tried it yet.

----------


## lom

> You couldn't even crack that simple monitor case, I did. NEXT !!!


I give up, the expert has taken over looking for a crack in the monitor case.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> I give up,





> i don't know.  haven't tried it ye


That should be why you give up

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i'm downloading a couple of hefty torrents.

should be finished by midday.

i don't want to fukk around til they have finished.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Have you started windows in Safe Mode yet? Which runs at the lowest monitor settings.





> how do i change the resolution in safe mode?


Retard.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
read on a bit.

i want to change my normal settings from within safe mode.

i am fully aware that safe mode runs at low res.
i posted that but you decided to ignore it and go straight for the insult.
 :St George:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i posted that but you decided to ignore it and go straight for the insult.


Of course.

Control Panel - Display to change the Screen Res.

Have you tried the Safe Mode login yet or are you still poncing about asking stupid questions?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Control Panel - Display to change the Screen Res.


finally.

thank you.

----------


## baldrick

> finally.  thank you.


er , but when you change the resolution/refresh in safe mode why do you think it will effect the resolution/refresh in normal mode  ?

I think you should buy yourself a

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i know it won't baldrick.

the advice is horrible.

----------


## baldrick

> the advice is horrible.


who has told you to change the resolution/refresh in safe mode ?

all I have seen is people telling you to uninstall/reinstall your video drivers while in safe mode.

----------


## lom

> who has told you to change the resolution/refresh in safe mode ?


Must have been Butterfly..  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

> all I have seen is people telling you to uninstall/reinstall your video drivers while in safe mode.


and people saying to check and see if his pc actually works in safemode, thus ruling out the windows as a problem or not.


Anyway.

He is a cock of all cocks. CMN not butterfly, he just likes cocks

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> He is a cock of all cocks.


one day, i expect you to get out of bed on the right side.

----------


## Butterfly

> Must have been Butterfly..


shutup, bitch, you failed, couldn't even find the answer to a simple monitor problem case.

anway, the issue of different resolution is a temporary solution, the real problem is that your monitor is fucked, so changing resolution is not going to change that fact. It might be even too late at that point to think that the refresh rate trick will even work.

Trick Question: when you said Monitor was blinking, I am assuming you were saying the whole screen, not that small green light flashing at the bottom of the screen ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
the whole screen, yes.

----------


## lom

> shutup, bitch, you failed, couldn't even find the answer to a simple monitor problem case.


Hehe, soon you'll be on a redding spree :Smile: 

I've learnt some tricks in fault finding during my working life and the first one is to grade your fault theories.
Very unlikely, not likely, likely, very likely, definitely.

So knowing that the fault occurred after CMn's dog pulled the power plug, how likely is it that the plug pulling did wear out the monitor?
Is their any difference between turning off the monitor with the power switch or turning it off by pulling the plug?

----------


## Butterfly

> Hehe, soon you'll be on a redding spree


out of repo, very rare I send reds these days, only when I find a good candidate for reload,




> So knowing that the fault occurred after CMn's dog pulled the power plug, how likely is it that the plug pulling did wear out the monitor?
> Is their any difference between turning off the monitor with the power switch or turning it off by pulling the plug?


and you believe anything he says ? you should know better  :Smile: 

anyway, a flashing monitor is usually a fucked one, the standard VGA connector doesn't make it flash when it's badly connected, could also be the Video card going bad, but it wouldn't flash the monitor, it would just display strange shit




> Very unlikely, not likely, likely, very likely, definitely.


The monitor is very likely. The lazy answers are always "re-install" your drivers, or reboot, or re-install XP

----------


## baldrick

> The lazy answers are always "re-install" your drivers, or reboot, or re-install XP


or , lets boot into safe mode and see if we can find the problem.

nah - fcuk that - lets check butterfly's hypothesis first

CMN , while it is all powered up and flashing take the back off the monitor and put your CRO probe on the H-sync and V-sync pins and tell us what freq/amplitude they are.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> or , lets boot into safe mode and see if we can find the problem.


has he done it yet?

----------


## Butterfly

> or , lets boot into safe mode and see if we can find the problem.


I am not sure if booting in safe mode would actually reveal anything more. Actually, under Ubuntu, he could change the resolution and frequency and see if the monitor blinks

----------


## Wallalai

> he should buy a Mac, it would be hilarious. He thinks Windows is a bitch, try OSX and go mad. I am going to switch my Mac-mini to Linux as this OSX is a total disaster, completely unreliable, the User Interface, despite being very pretty, is completely useless.


I assume it'a a joke.  :mid:  Or you just not understand how it works.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Or you just not understand how it works.


I have been a Mac user for 15 years, so thanks I know how a Mac works  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

should i let you all proudly fight with eachother?

----------


## Butterfly

^ in safe mode yet ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

done safe mode.

not blinking there.

i'm now satisfied this is a monitor issue

----------


## PlanK

200+ posts to resolve a problem that would have prolly taken 5 on the Ubuntu forums.

CMN = Epic Fail.

----------


## lom

> i'm now satisfied this is a monitor issue


So your gonna buy a new one?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
i think so.

was pay day yesterday.

----------


## Frankenstein

> i don't often pop in to my windows partition anymore.
> 
> i sometimes do on a saturday or sunday night to listen to the football because try as i might i can't get BBC real player to work in ubuntu.
> 
> i have no idea what a virus manifests itself as but my windows shit thing is going blink blink blink..over and over and over.
> 
> i went to walk the dogs and it's still going blink blink blink.
> 
> blink for a second, colour for a jot etc...........
> ...


Any luck with installing DC in Linux, or have you given up on it?

----------


## baldrick

the only thing the felchtard has not given up on is trolling

I think he needs to be poked in the eye with a blunt stick , and then maybe give him a good hard kick in the nads while he is distracted - if the video makes it to youtube we will have a winner.

----------


## mrsquirrel

*thank god for linux.windows is a pile of shit

should really have said

i'm a cheap cnut and haven't got a clue what I'm talking about so I spout out absurd statements trying to make out I know what I'm talking about and when i do eventually manage to get my pea sized brain to comprehend what's going on i just sit there and dribble for a bit.

BAN CMN:banhim1:
*

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
post reported.

disgusting abuse.

----------


## Butterfly

can't believe it took me 3 posts to find the solution, and that CMN and friends would keep snubbing me per usual  :Smile:

----------


## lom

I am waiting for a final confirmation when CMn has bought a new monitor. :mid:

----------


## baldrick

> ^ post reported.


I hope they kick you in the nuts




> can't believe it took me 3 posts to find the solution, and that CMN and friends would keep snubbing me per usual


I think you are shagging the same goat as CMN

How to Milk a Goat by Hand - wikiHow
.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I am waiting for a final confirmation when CMn has bought a new monitor


I decided not to take the risk and instead evaporated any trace of windows from my system using Gpart.

it's now an all ubuntu machine and it doesn't blink on any part of it.

cheaper and better solution i reckon.

----------


## baldrick

> and instead evaporated any trace of windows from my system using Gpart.


does grub or lilo still have entries for a windows boot partition ?

----------


## Butterfly

> cheaper and better solution i reckon.


losing your monitor eventually will not be cheap, it's probably "blinking" without you noticing, worse, it will probably be impacting your eye sight without you noticing

a broken monitor is a health hazard,

----------


## Tommy

Hi everyone. This is my first post on teakdoor. I use linux for 10 years and from that, 2 years or so ubuntu. Since about june08 not booted into windows partition. it's not perfect,but to me worth a lot since no need of virusscanners, etc also openoffice is a godsend free beauty. opensource is the end of payed software. it's only a matter of time.
tom.

----------


## baldrick

> I use linux for 10 years and from that, 2 years or so ubuntu.


if you have any hair left do not attempt to help CMN ( ChangMaiNoon ) with his linux problems , else you will end up pulling all you hair out in frustration  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^^

sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu/lst.backup070627
gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title           Other operating systems:
root


*# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/hde1
title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional

root    (hd0,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader     +1
*
title           Ubuntu Feisty Test System
savedefault
configfile      (hd1,5)/boot/grub/menu.lst


simply delete the bold block to get rid of any trace.

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> cheaper and better solution i reckon.
> 
> 
> losing your monitor eventually will not be cheap, it's probably "blinking" without you noticing, worse, it will probably be impacting your eye sight without you noticing
> 
> a broken monitor is a health hazard,


Yep, eventually it will explode, no doubt decapitating the user.  :bunny3:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i'm getting a new monitor anyway later this week.

mine is old and unattractive.

----------

